# Long over due Topaz update W/pics!



## Vansplic (Jul 30, 2013)

Topaz is doing well. We are working on halter breaking. Grandam came up with this terrific idea to halter her and hand graze her seeing as there is very little grass in the pasture they are currently in. 1. Momma could care less that Topaz is out. 2. Topaz will come away from momma without hesitation. 3. Getting Topaz back IN the pasture with momma is darn near impossible! Guess weaning should go pretty easy so long as there is food! She was foaled April 20th so we are at the early end of weaning possibilities. Is it time to up the search for a buddy? does it go better with gradual, rewarding trips away from mom or cold turkey? Nursing at this point seems to be more for reassurance than nutrition. She is eating hay, grass and grain. But... we are in no hurry. We are also working on getting our feet trimmed but that seems to be the biggest training challenge so far.


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 30, 2013)

OK, Seriously... Were there NO fillies born in Indiana this season that people want to part with??? I can find cute colts out the wazoo but not a filly to be found!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures - she really is such a pretty girl! I cant advise you about weaning as such, as we never do it before babies are 6 months old - and then it is simply cold turkey which has never caused a problem for us.

Not sure if you want or can take on another mare, but if there are seriously no fillies available for sale within a sensible distance, what about rescue societies - might they have a mare and foal or later on a foal for adoption to such a good home? Just a thought!

And please keep those pictures coming - she's such a special little one and we love to see her growing up.


----------



##  (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW! She keeps getting more beautiful!! Weaning has always been cold turkey here too, with no problems. When they are eating good on their own, they just seem to hardly notice -- especially if they have a buddy -- and that could be an adult buddy too, as Anna says.

Keep those pictures coming -- she's a pleasure to watch!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 31, 2013)

We will keep trying for a peer buddy, heck I would have more fun with a peer buddy too! I did find a breeder with two nice little buckskin girls available and we finally have a trailer (Yay!!!). I think I am going to start crusing the auctions (watch out world!). We have a place now to QT a horse from auction so we will see. If not I do have a couple other possible buddies. Don't think she have a hard tome at all.


----------



##  (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, can't wait to hear the outcome of your crusing!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 31, 2013)

BIG scare last night. Almost lost her. A local experienced breeder thinks she has a pinched nerve and needs a chiropractor/massage therapist. Vet thinks it was colic. Honestly thought I lost her just before the vet came in. Banamine and fluids and she seems OK again other than having scuffed her face up pretty good.

Big thanks to the aunties... As soon as the adrenalin passed the vet commented on how comfortable mom was with us manhandling an obviously distressed baby and how safe baby acted in my arms. He was very impressed with how easy she was to work with (relatively speaking) and how glad he was that momma didn't attack him. A little trouble getting the IV in but all other procedures were very smooth!


----------



##  (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry for the big scare, but you're very welcome! It just goes to show how loved your animals feel, and how you have positively affected their lives.

KUDOS on reacting so quickly!! You saved her life!!


----------



## chandab (Jul 31, 2013)

I've seen your thread on the main forum. Consider treating her for ulcers, the symptoms are often very similar to colic symptoms. Your vet may poo-poo the idea, but many don't know/realize how common ulcers are even in horses that seem to have stress free lives. I've used generic Tagamet for people, just a couple tabs crushed and giving orally. There are several OTC horse products: Ulcergard is the OTC equivalent to the prescription GastroGuard; U-Gard isn't as strong but comes in liquid and pellets (I've used this a lot and it works decently, depending on the severity of the ulcers); many use aloe vera juice; and there are many other products out there.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2013)

I also saw your post on the main forum and just wondered if your vet could give a reason for this to happen again? I would say that they were more like colic attacks rather than a trapped nerve - it's pretty unsual to have nerve problems at this young age. What is her diet at the moment - does she get plenty of grass going though her system as against hard feed and hay? And yes it wouldn't hurt to give her a course of ulcer protection, as Chanda suggests.

Diane, when I suggested looking for a mare and foal, I meant for the foal to be a companion to Topaz once they were both weaned, not the mare. But like Diane I will be interested to hear if you find a result from an auction - a good idea/possibility I think.





Plus I too would like to congratulate you on your quick thinking when little Topaz had this last attack, and your love and care of her and her Momma was obviously appreciated by your vet- well done!


----------



## Vansplic (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We are having political problems at our current barn and will be leaving by Sept 1st. Until then my 2 littles and 2 bigs are alternating on a small, now dry, lot. I had the minis on the lot during the day with grass hay thrown in small snacks throughout the day, alfalfa hay at night and mare and foal grain at night. I have pulled them off the dry lot for the next day or two just so that we can monitor and keep them off the sand that is below the little nubs of grass. I have also started feeding sand clear. As per the vet I am soaking hay and grain again (he thought that she may not be getting enough fluids as she is transitioning from more nursing to more drinking water). We are changing feed tubs to get everything up a little off the ground, changed to larger shavings as opposed to saw"dust" that was more fine and could stick on things. IF Lil miss will come in without it taking 3 of us, hay, grain, treats and an act of God we will do lots of hand grazing.

To be honest the vet did not think she was going to pull through when he got here but he couldn't say that to a 36yr old woman curled up in the sawdust around the filly massaging her, crying and telling her everything was going to be OK now. He is also the vet that could not confirm Charm was in foal two days before topaz was born... BUT I am deeply grateful for his help in saving her. Last time she did this the office would not even send a vet out. I think even momma had given up on Topaz. She had been watching intently on everything I did and then it just got SO bad. Momma went to a corner and sunk her little head down and drooped her perky little ears and didn't look over. When the banamine hit and the foal bolted from the IV mom started watching again.

I know colic is an overly broad term and as such can have a million and two causes. I am wondering thought if "Ortho weed be gone" broad leave herbiside could cause this. I have asked that my pastures not be sprayed or if they must that I be given warning so I can keep my horses off of them for a bit. Anyway there was a pump sprayer outside the door by that pasture and the weeds turned yellow the day/day after Topaz had this issue. I have to look back over things but they may have sprayed just before she did this last time too.

The littles will be moving to the new barn as soon as it passes my OCD standards. While not optimal horse grass there is plenty of grass for them and this property owner doesn't care if I spray paint the whole place purple as long as everything is legal and doesn't start trouble with the neighbors.

While the biggest win of the other nights scare was Topaz pulling through I have to admit a close second was the impact it had on momma. Having always been a brood mare momma is polite but typically has little use for humans. Momma has let herself come up 5 or 6 times now for scritches.  I WILL "ruin" her and make her a pet yet darn it!


----------



## chandab (Aug 1, 2013)

While I can't say for certain, the Weed B Gone sounds like it could be a the reason; babies are forever putting everything in their mouths and tasting everything, even if the packaging says should be safe for animals, babies aren't ready for everything with their immature immune systems.

Sounds like she is recovering nicely now and should be right as rain in no time.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2013)

Your future plans sound just perfect. Hang in there and do your best to keep things ticking over (just as you are now) until then, and I'm sure that once you get get your horses away from those sprays (most probable cause of Topaz's episodes IMO) and into some natural pastures, you will find things will settle down and become more normal - less stressful too!!

I agree with your vet to keep 'feed' damped down - the digestive system of a youngster at 3 months old is not yet really suitable for too much dry food. Keep an eye on her though - a lot of horses are not too keen on eating damp/wet hay, but you could make her normal feed pretty sloppy to help if possible. Sand clear is a good idea just in case and perhaps the ulcer meds later?

You are such a brilliant caring Momma to your girls, it is just not fair that 'outside influences' beyond your control are causing you so much trouble.

((((HUGS))))


----------



##  (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds like you may have discovered the cause of her distress. Your plans sound wonderful, and this special girl is getting lots of prayers to come through with flying colors -- and not do this again!

Keep up the good work with Momma! She'll come around, I'm sure -- with all the love you're giving her and the little one, she won't be able to help herself!


----------



## Vansplic (Aug 1, 2013)

THANK YOU! So tired of hearing that I am over protective!! She is doing much better but is rather angry that she is stuck in the stall for a bit. My house knows nothing of picky eaters... 2 legged or 4.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2013)

Chin up, you've done a great job...

Hope to hear of better times in the next month and please do tell more about the new home for your guys!


----------



## Vansplic (Aug 28, 2013)

Again, over due but it looks like others have kept you busy!

After wearing the halter 3 times for a few minutes each time and three times on a lead rope little Topaz will follow you just about anywhere on a lead line. Door frames are a bit scary but other than that we seem good.

She is rarely if ever nursing any more. She will nuzzle down there but not latch on so I figure momma will likely start to dry up if she hasn't already.

The big move is tomorrow. She has loaded into the trailer and come out just fine but we have not closed the door yet (I really don't think she will care so long as there is hay. This is a miniature horse trailer so they fit in well. I am thinking of tying mom but letting Topaz stay in loose as I am afraid she may panic being tied and she could get tangled up in momma no matter how short the trailer ties.

I wormed momma the other day and Topaz has a bit of a gut to her. I don't know when you start worming the foals themselves though and I know she is SO sensitive.

There are currently two fillies for sale locally that would be good buddies for her but we have a new rescue coming in the 7th. Honestly the only one to have any separation anxiety is momma. Perhaps momma needs a weaning buddy instead!  So... Trying to work out space as the new barn is small and we are out of room for more stalls.





The most recent pics are on my camera which is in a box somewhere... But I know you need a fix.. oK, this pic is super old... She FINALLY fits into her little leather halter now!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2013)

Great to hear from you again - love the pics even if they are not up to date, she's such a pretty little girl. Good luck with the move - by the way I wouldn't tie either of them in the trailer, as you say certainly not Topaz at this young age, but she could also easily run into Momma's rope during the journey - unless you string Momma's lead/head tight up to the roof, and that would not be nice! We always travel mares and foals loose and never have a problem.

Hope all goes well for you at this exciting (and stressful!) time. We shall need lots of updated info once you are settled in, pics too please!

Again, good luck, hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 29, 2013)

Still gorgeous!


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm with Anna -- no tying mom or baby. I generally always let mine loose so they can move about and keep their footing as the trailer does it's lurching and moving. I've even moved 6 horses at once with 2 stallions -- all loose (didn't have far to go) and there was no "hanky panky" and everyone was fine. But then, all my boys run in a bachelor herd when not breeding, so for them -- with no mares cycling -- it was just "another ride".

She's so pretty and growing up so nicely!! Just love the pictures!!

If she's starting to get a bit of gut -- what are you feeding her? Remember, these little ones need a high protein diet, or they get that...what I call..."Ethiopian" belly shape -- which is not indicating they are fat -- just that they need more protein. Looking forward to lots more pictures!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2013)

Hoping the move went well.


----------



## Vansplic (Aug 29, 2013)

Ahhhh. Thanks for the heads up on the gut! I thought it was a wormy belly! Still on mare and foal grain (14% protein I think) grass hay in the day and alfalfa at night.

The girls loaded up well until they saw the ramp closing then there was a little more chaos until they found the hay again. It was a bit of a challenge getting out... Charm doesn't like trailers much... She will load but then wants to get right back off (even if that means a 32 inch mini going under my BFs 31 inch inseam... Nope.. No story there!  ). I think Topaz trailered better than Charm but then she doesn't have any negative experiences. Charm was excited to get to the new place, see grass tall enough (in the back field where we unloaded) to get lost in and still having Topaz at her side. When we loaded I think she thought that one way or another it was going to be weaning day. Charms head swung happily about checking out the new diggs on the way back to her stall. She LOVES the Dutch door with a framed cattle panel top. Topaz just went along with everything with an " OK, whatever" attitude!

Pics soon!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 1, 2013)

So, while not intentional Topaz had dinner in her stall tonight while momma ate out in the field... They are getting much ore comfy being separated. Now if only I could afford the pretty little paint filly that just came up for sale! lOL!


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2013)

Just keep saving those pennies!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2013)

So hows everyone settling in to the new place - any chance of some pics?


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes,


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 2, 2013)

Topaz is doing well. I will attach the only decent pic she let me get of her tonight.


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2013)

How cute is that!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL!! Brilliant! Nothing like looking someone straight in the eye when talking to them!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, found one of my cameras... Need to check the battery but will try to get some new pics tonight.

Just got more grain, I messed up... The mare and foal is 16% protein and then they have grass and I have gone back to all alfalfa hay. Is there something else I should be doing about that belly?

She is all fluff again so I am going to try and clip her a little more efficiently this time! LOL! She is halter broke now and will mostly stand "tied" provided no one makes any loud noise. She is desensitized to everything under the sun but noise. Had her walking on a tarp the other day, had the tarp all over her, flags, new horses, cars, trucks, balls.... Haven't found anything that bothers her for more than a second or two! Love this little filly!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh - I love umbrellas, pom-poms and water obstacles, too!

Love that head shot and looking forward to the next batch.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds as though you are doing a great job with her - well done!

Not sure what your winter weather is like but I dont think I would be clipping her again. She is obvously growing her coat ready for the coming bad weather - mine all started several weeks ago, such a shame to see all those sleek shiney mnis turning into furry little beings but a necessary need if they are to survive the winter.

Cant wait for the new pics.


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like it is going to be a cold winter but we have a lot of heat and humidity right now



. I got the clippers out and she trotted right over and put her head in my hand! I think she will have plenty of time to keep growing fluff as long as Grandam doesn't go too crazy. Last year winter didnt come until nearly spring! I was walking barefoot in December!

Forgot the camera last night



I wanted to get pics of her and the new Big... Forgot it again this morning... Afternoon chores? Third time is the charm?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2013)

.............................. and the new Big ............??????


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 8, 2013)

A Standardbred. He was started to race but bowed two tendons. He was retrained as a 4H show horse but was injured again this past year and is consistently sound at the walk can be sound at the trot lightly on the right surface. Will attach pics... Ms. Topaz would not stand far enough away from the camera... Bringing backup tonight!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh what a handsome lad! How exciting - what are you hoping to do with him? Looking forward to seeing the whole of him.


----------



##  (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful head and those eyes are like looking into his soul! Just beautiful, and I'd like to see all of him, too!!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to consult with my old vet to get more information on bowed tendons first. But... He is great with kids, has given beginning horsemanship/riding lessons, trails, parades... And he will pull a cart.

He was SO cute when topaz came to meet him at the fence (she is the only only of the horses to talk to him so far). He turned his side to the fence and lowered his head as low as it could go and purred. Topaz squealed and ran off. Poor guy was heart broken!

Anyway... For now he is a light riding horse that will do lessons and parties. He will also be part of the tutoring program. He smiles and says yes and no on command.


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2013)

What a pretty boy!!

That's so cute about Topaz. Hopefully she will warm up to him, so he has a little friend to purr with!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a DUH moment today... You aunties had mentioned the problems that come from weaning a baby without a buddy. Can you share some of those? My TWH cross has a bunch of crazy behaviors around her relationship to my QH mare and I am wondering if it is the weaning thing... Also looking for leverage on the boyfriend for bringing home another horse when the new big was not planned for!

Also, can more than one mini share a stall if they are buds? I got mats to fit a 12x12 stall and still need more to cover the floor in the stall I am thinking of.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 9, 2013)

The main problem with weaning without another weanling is (IMO) the fact that there is no-one to play with. An older horse, even a yearling/2y.o. is not really so good as they simply dont have the constant 'fun/play' ingedient! And a weanling without a full on friend to be silly with is a weanling looking for excuses to use up all that spare energy!!

Love that new boy of yours, he sounds like a real gem! I have, in the past, owned and reschooled ex-racehorses with bowed tendons - although I admit to the fact that they only had one damaged tendon not two - the thing to remember is that the tendons are not broken, they have just stretched and not returned to normal. They will 'heal' and he should become sound, although they will alwas looked bowed. They will 'harden' for want of a better word, but the secret is rest, rest and rest - just turnout for exercise until the horse is completely sound. Then it is weeks of riding at the walk to complete the 'hardening off' preferably on a hard surface (roads/trails etc) keeping away from any 'schooling' type surfaces as, inspite of these seeming soft or giving, they are often uneven in their undersurface from where other horses have been doing other activities/jumping. It is a long process - I usually allow a whole year before progressing further, provding that the horse hasn't been owned in the meantime by someone who has already tried - and rushed - to get the horse sound. Everytime a horse with bowed tendons falls lame again, the longer it will take to get him right, if ever under those circumstances.

Good luck- give him the chance and I'm sure he will reward you.


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks! This is, again, all new to me! Jazzy has always been pudgy, happy and sound. The original injuries to Prince (new guy) were when he was training to race and obviously ended his career before it started. He re-bowed one this spring (I think) schooling for Western Pleasure on an uneven pasture and deep sand arena. He was rested (not enough given what I have read) and now is only consistently sound at the walk. The previous bows healed beautifully other than having been pin fired. Little has been done other than rest, liniments and wraps. I want to try some holistic stuff with him and some homeopathics and see what we can do. Expectations are low (that he will only remain sound at the walk) but I am willing to try anything safe, humane and affordable to keep him happy.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck - I really hope he will improve some more for you, and for him, but he looks really happy in his new home and that's just wonderful. He's a lucky boy!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 13, 2013)

BIG news on our little girl! We did "mini" geometry today! Charm and Topaz loaded up and went to visit a local jr high school! The kids worked with Charm as one of the kids really scared Topaz and she was pulling back on the halter too much... But after the kids built geometric shapes with Charm, named the shapes and identified their attributes. I led Topaz around to work on perimeter! She had vet wrap on one leg so we all counted the same step and she helped teach!

My son also used her for his English presentation where he showed the class how to lead a horse and brought her around for everyone to pet!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 14, 2013)

More pics! Hunter in hand???


----------



##  (Sep 14, 2013)

FABULOUS pictures!!! And such a good day, it sounds like.

I'd say yes....hunter in hand!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 15, 2013)

What a fabulous way to help little Topaz improve her education - plus an enjoyable day for the kids too. Brilliant!!

Love the 'hunter' picture.


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 18, 2013)

Went on a weaning walk after dinner tonight. Was going to put the in separate pastures for a bit but the bigs were a little slow coming in. SO we walked down the drive and down the road. We are on a state rd surrounded by farms but we walked what would be about a block and returned to the barn. Loaded and unloaded into the trailer, walked a bit in the back pasture and went back to mom. The only fit she had was the one she was having that prompted the walk!


----------



##  (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds like the PERFECT correction!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 20, 2013)

She is doing so well with all I ask of her. Weaning is a bit slow but she is solo and we have to build another stall seeing as Grandam couldn't say no to a big in need.


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, we attempted confirmation pics... It didn't go so well but I have pics! More cuteness to come when I find the card reader for my iPad. Ok, aparently you really do have to do tricks and stand on your head to see them. They are right side up on my computer... When my beloved geek gets around to it I will see if he can flip them.


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



##  (Sep 21, 2013)

Such a pretty girl, and especially talented too!! To be standing so nicely on her head!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2013)

Well I did swivel my laptop and get up to peer over the top of it to get a glimpse of our lovely Miss Cuteness and from what I could see she looks great! But will welcome the attempt of beloved geek to give them a flip over.





You are doing brilliantly with the 'educational' weaning, no need to rush, slow and steady will be fine until that possible companion arrives. By the way, how is that handsome Prince progressing?


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 22, 2013)

Prince seems to be adjusting well to the life of a spoiled horse. We have done very limited riding as we don't have a good space yet that won't stress the injury or surrounding joints. He likes to watch the neighbors TV in their big sun room. He LOVES being the only gelding with a herd of mares. So far no heat or swelling on the tendons despite his showing off quite a bit in the pastures (much to my dismay as they are uneven and the back one has ruts we are trying to get filled).

I have him in a joint suppliment to help the extra strain there and when he shows off or works we have a holistic suppliment we feed and a liquid we put on his legs. He has magnetic leg wraps that we put on before riding and then he wears them regularly each night at dinner time. We are working on massage but he gets bored and wants to play.

Under saddle he is wonderful. He feels OK up front (where the two bowed tendons are) but feels off in the back right. I can't find any heat, swelling, ouchie spots, checked his feet which were just done... No clue so we aren't pushing it. It may be the surface we are riding on too. He over steps a few steps then is fine and it is usually in the same spot which is rather hard.

Hmmm..... Just went to add pics and two of his are upside down too. The boyfriend was of no help last night... Either the barn is on some weird energy for vortex that flips horses on their heads or I have my iPad upside down when I am taking pictures (?)... Ugh... More when I find my adapter!


----------



##  (Sep 22, 2013)

You certainly make picture watching an "exercise" !!! I have an old time tower and screen, so it's really fun to check out your pictures! LOL


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess I need to find my adapter and go back to the camera! LOL!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 24, 2013)

Grandam was BAD!!

On the up side, having never seen anything like this before and not having anything attached to her body since the blankie a two days old Ms. Topaz could care less!! Big floppy green things strapped to her back and the only reaction I got was "Grandam, my color is hot pink not green. These will just NOT do with my pink boots!"


----------



##  (Sep 25, 2013)

Guess you better find pink wings and a tiara for the little beauty!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh she is just amazing! A real tribute to her trust in you due to your brilliant handling and all that love you have given her!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks. I love that little one SO much! I was so scared to take on a pregnant mare, to try and raise and train a foal. You aunties have been a huge help. Little Topaz has also given me so much over the past several months. This has been and continues to be an awesome, life changing journey!


----------

